# What did i say last week.



## postman (25 Jan 2020)

Well what i did say was i felt wonderful.Well that put a hex on things.So how can you get a cold after having a flu jab.It is one of those face ones as i call it.Headache nose blocked runny nose and my jaw aches sort of toothache.Anyway it is getting me out of any housework today.I am going to find something else to do


----------



## roadrash (25 Jan 2020)

the housework will still be there when you feel up to it, put your feet up and have a minute for an hour


----------



## vickster (25 Jan 2020)

postman said:


> Well what i did say was i felt wonderful.Well that put a hex on things.*So how can you get a cold after having a flu jab*.It is one of those face ones as i call it.Headache nose blocked runny nose and my jaw aches sort of toothache.Anyway it is getting me out of any housework today.I am going to find something else to do


The flu jab hasn’t made you ill, you’ve caught a cold coincidentally. Nor does the flu jab protect you against the common cold, different type of virus.

You have my sympathy though as I too have had a similar cold for the last week. Sore throat, sore ears, headache, bunged up, sinus pain, sore teeth, irritating tickly cough.
I’ve used Lemsip, aspirin, ibuprofen, paracetamol, robitussin for cough, Strepsils, now Sudafed sinus Max (obviously not all at the same time) 

And no, I certainly didn’t give it to you!
Better a head cold than chesty one as you’ll be ok to cycle once up to it. I got out yesterday for a coffee meet up and will do the same today. Umm once I crawl out of bed! 
Today, lie on sofa in front of TV and drink lots of tea and eat plenty of fruit and veg 
get well soon


----------



## annedonnelly (25 Jan 2020)

It's amazing how miserable something that we call the common cold can make you feel. And none of the remedies seem to be particularly effective.

@postman If you're sat near the window you could do the Big Garden Birdwatch for an hour


----------



## postman (25 Jan 2020)

Well so far Alexa has been my friend.Playing some of my oldie faves.Helen Shapiro anyone.


----------



## pawl (25 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> The flu jab hasn’t made you ill, you’ve caught a cold coincidentally. Nor does the flu jab protect you against the common cold, different type of virus.
> 
> You have my sympathy though as I too have had a similar cold for the last week. Sore throat, sore ears, headache, bunged up, sinus pain, sore teeth, irritating tickly cough.
> I’ve used Lemsip, aspirin, ibuprofen, paracetamol, robitussin for cough, Strepsils, now Sudafed sinus Max (obviously not all at the same time)
> ...



Seems to be a lot of it about.Had the same myself .Started on Boxing Day and lasted for just over two weeks.Two friends also came down with the same symptoms .Cleared up after two weeks only for it to return a few days later.


----------

